# Happy 246th Birthday to United States Marine Corps.



## PamfromTx (Nov 10, 2021)

On Nov. 10, U.S. Marines around the globe celebrate a 246-year legacy of battlefield prowess.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2021)

"Semper Fidelis is the motto of every Marine -- an eternal and collective commitment to the success of our battles, the progress of our Nation, and the steadfast loyalty to the fellow Marines we fight alongside," the U.S. Marines website reads.

https://abc7chicago.com/marine-corps-birthday-us-marines-semper-fidelis-2021/11208733/


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 10, 2021)

A sword is used to cut the cake as a reminder that the Marines are a band of warriors, committed to carrying the sword, so that our nation may live in peace.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 10, 2021)

Happy Birthday? Let's celebrate the birth of making supreme killers.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 10, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Happy Birthday? Let's celebrate the birth of making supreme killers.


Angry. I figured that there would be many such responses. I find it completely hypocritical. This forum stays as far away from CONVERSATIONS becoming a fight, and yet glorify a society that is ruled by war mongers and profiteers. Where is the anger there?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 11, 2021)

Here is enough anger and potential death spread all over the world, and yet the "true" patriots celebrate the murders.


----------

